# Kestrel DAS-6 Pro - Is it worth the extra money?



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Thinking of buying myself one of the DAS-6 machines but on CYC the only difference I can see is that the 'pro' has a longer cable and an 850w motor. Presumably the standard DAS-6 is slightly lesser powered?

I'm thinking I can make do with the shorter cable (need an extension lead) so my only question is whether the extra wattage is worth paying for or is the non pro machine just as good? Any comments welcome.

Current offers on CYC mean a 'standard' DAS-6 with starter Mezerna kit can be had for little over £100 which has got me seriously tempted! Just need to find a spare weekend to work on the cars...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what car are you going to be using it on?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes it is, It doesnt bogdown as much when putting that extra bit of pressure on it and it has a lovely long lead :thumb:


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> what car are you going to be using it on?


2004 Audi TT and a 2012 Range Rover. I know the former has pretty hard paint, and will potentially only need to do a 'light' polish on the RR.

Sounds like the 'pro' worth it for the extra power although surely the standard one shouldn't struggle though should it!?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

just came on here to ask the same question, was debating whether to go to the group buy and buy a specific all in one kit but there is hardly any difference between the two, in fact i think the kit works out better because you get 2 extra pads , i priced th ekit and the individually.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Popular question and after researching different forums most recommended I invested in the Pro so that's what I went with.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the das 6 pro, i have nothing to compare it with, but it has been worth its weight in gold it just tends to be noisy at high rpm's. For continued speed 5-6 operation, i would advise ear defenders.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I fyou have hard paint to do like most BMW's and Merc's etc i would go for the PRO IMHO you will need the power to get reasonable correction


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't used the standard DAS, but my pro is great. Really easy to use.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hows the vibrations of the machine participially the pro version, some i have spoken to on here have commented on how shaky their hands were after use.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Flex vrg


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had/got both, both are great machines but I'd recommend the Pro if your budget allows


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got great levels of correction on 2 BMW's and a Ford with my non pro DAS6.

I'm glad I used the money I saved to get all the extra pads and polishes. 
IIRC a non pro + 6 pads and 3 polishes (Menz) was the same as a pro with far less.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253980

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214155


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I have recently bought the DAS 6 Pro fromt he group buy deal. Still not got round to trying it out. I went for it because of the extra long lead and extra power. I would imagine with the extra power available, thats less chance of the motor being put under to much load and burning out. For the price on the group buy, i think its a very good offer, and you get 2 backing plates and the storage bag which is quite good. Hopefully will be trying out the kit tomorrow on my two hondas.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

nokia said:


> Hopefully will be trying out the kit tomorrow on my two hondas.


If you get 2 cars done in a day I'll be upgrading :lol:


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> I've got great levels of correction on 2 BMW's and a Ford with my non pro DAS6.
> 
> I'm glad I used the money I saved to get all the extra pads and polishes.
> IIRC a non pro + 6 pads and 3 polishes (Menz) was the same as a pro with far less.
> ...


good point - I've been considering the non-pro vs. pro, and I think I'll do the same - spend the saving on some pads/polish :thumb:
P.S that X5 detail looks good!


----------

